# Can anyone help me?



## John c (Sep 14, 2010)

I just picked this 3 wheeled bike up. There was no way I was gonna pass it up! I dare not say what I paid, but I will say that I did pay!!!! I'm not usually a gambling man, but I just had to have this thing.
What is it and what is it worth? It is NOT a re-pop and it is 110% original and ready to ride! It is beautiful!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 14, 2010)

Amazing trike machine. You need to post more pictures of it. What year is this?


----------



## John c (Sep 14, 2010)

Early 1900's, around the turn of the century! I don't know exactly, I'm looking to gain more info here on thecabe.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe this is some type of handicapped tricycle which was pumped by hand instead of pedaled. I think there's an antique photo on ebay showing a man riding on one of these trikes. Let me see if I can find the link for you.

Dave

EDIT: This one is close: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Photo-I...50370?pt=Art_Photo_Images&hash=item3ef6245c22


----------



## bairdco (Sep 15, 2010)

looks like it could be a Colson. they made a complete line of wheelchairs, and called them "Cripple Machines." 

Check this pic, here's one similar: http://www.ohiomemory.org/cdm4/document.php?CISOROOT=/p267401coll36&CISOPTR=4987&REC=6


----------



## John c (Sep 15, 2010)

This machine is both hand and foot pump!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 15, 2010)

If it is original, I believe it to be older than 1900. These style velocipedes were popular around 1880 - 1900. I googled a bit but could not find much. Try tricyclefetish.com


----------



## Michelle Steger (Aug 6, 2012)

*i have similiar bike*



John c said:


> I just picked this 3 wheeled bike up. There was no way I was gonna pass it up! I dare not say what I paid, but I will say that I did pay!!!! I'm not usually a gambling man, but I just had to have this thing.
> What is it and what is it worth? It is NOT a re-pop and it is 110% original and ready to ride! It is beautiful!!!




I'm wondering if you ever found info about this bike, I have one very similiar and can't find info.  thanks


----------

